# How much Essential Oil do you add to liquid soap base?



## Soapin (May 17, 2015)

Hello!

I'd like to get the liquid castile soap base from New Directions http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/liquid-castile-soap-base-p-601.html
and add some peppermint essential oil to it.

Is there a formula or ratio regarding how much essential oil to add?

Thanks!


----------



## lsg (May 18, 2015)

Be sure to read the caution statement concerning essential oils and liquid soap accompanying the soap description. Here is a link to the FO/EO calculator at Bramble Berry.

http://www.brambleberry.com/Pages/Fragrance-Calculator.aspx


----------



## Susie (May 18, 2015)

It is not terribly difficult to make liquid soap from scratch...just saying.


----------



## maya (May 18, 2015)

It really is easy to make liquid soap from scratch.I would ask the company if the information about essential oil load isn't available.


----------



## Seawolfe (May 18, 2015)

PS a true castille LS or regular soap would use only olive oil for the fats. 
Thats just a liquid soap IMHO


----------



## maya (May 18, 2015)

Nice catch seawolfe. It doesn't appear to have olive oil in it.


----------



## Soapin (May 21, 2015)

Hi, everybody.  Thanks for the great answers, and yes, that's right about this not being true castile soap.  Looks like it's made with good ingredients, but no olive oil at all!  From what I've read, I agree that it doesn't look difficult to make liquid soap from scratch, but I'm concerned that it's time-consuming.  I'll start a new thread about that.  Thanks again!


----------



## Soapin (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello, all.

I'm sorry it took me so long to follow-up on this!  I did decide to buy the liquid soap base as mentioned in in my original post.  I contacted New Directions, and they suggested adding the peppermint essential oil at 4-5%.  I did 5%, and it's a little strong, but not bad.  I think 4% is a good amount.  Overall, I'm happy.  It was so quick and easy, and it's organic.  For me, this is better than making it from scratch.

Thanks again, everyone!


----------

